# Talk about timing . . .



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

When did I choose to have Milo groomed? Today, the first day it snowed all winter. Driving was dicey by the time I went to pick him up and I had to take his snowsuit just to get him home looking somewhat done. Here are a few shots of the occasion, including one of him in his Sophie snowsuit, which fits great, but he managed to walk out of (sort of). ound: The other is his Muttluks reversible snowsuit that I had to put on for his second walk since the first one was still drenched. By the time he came in, he was sans snowsuit, his new do destroyed and he was drenched to the skin. Then I had to go out to retrieve the coat from the snow.ound: Oh well, there's always next month. ound:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ah Geri, he's such a sweetie pie! Looks like his top hair is slowly but surely growing...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Yay! He's not going to be bald after all (poo poo poo) ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Milo is a hunk! I think he is adorable! :hug:


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

:bounce::bounce::bounce:But he sure looks sooooo cute in his coats!!!!!!!!!!! I think they (the havs) think that is all that matters:bounce


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Geri, Milo looks wonderful! His top hair really is growing in nicely!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Milo looks adorable as always!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Cute! Cute! Cute!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That Milo sure is a cutie pie!! Hope he really enjoyed the snow!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Milo looks like a model. He is just gorgeous!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Boy did he ever enjoy the snow. He went bounding all over the yard and finally just lay down in it for awhile. All the while I was thinking $45 down the drain.  And this morning it's pouring.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe - but at least you got some wonderful pics - he's a cutie!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Geri,
He's adorable and he had fun! Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Geri, Milo is gorgeous....as always!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Geri-
All I have to say is the Milo is super handsome!!:biggrin1:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri,

Milo is just gorgeous and I can definitely see his top hair growing coming in nicely. What a hunk!!!


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Awwww! Lovely! I just had Bonnie and Duncan groomed Mon. They looked perfect! It rained a day later and Bonnie's white turned orange cuz of the mud. Grrrrrr!


----------

